

Chill Direct and Digital Distribution - romulus19
http://reyhanilaw.com/blog/chill-direct-and-digital-distribution-a-chat-with-brian-norgard/

======
marchustvedt
(disclosure: I'm on the Chill team) There is still an incredible amount of
friction in the distribution of longer form entertainment content online.
There have been lots of fits and starts before to solve self-distribution of
film (and specials, etc.), but we've never seen the confluence tech that is
now available—higher bandwidth, seamless payment processing, video hosting,
full integration into legacy social channels, etc.

Frankly the deals that most filmmakers are facing from direct-to-DVD
distributors are atrocious. All rights are taken out of the filmmakers' hands,
territory by territory, all on the promise of /maybe/ seeing your film on the
shelves at Wal-mart. I think some of the smart ones are waking up and
realizing that they have way more leverage to reach a global audience online
and don't need to settle for a mythical distribution deal that is effectively
just that, mythology. There's a movement underway and it's tilting the power
back into the hands of creative people.

------
chrisdumler
I think this brings a new level of meritocracy to the process and it will be
amazing to see the results.

------
tp363
Really interested to see how the self-service model will do and the effect of
being able to buy different projects in one space as opposed to on the
artist's site.

------
mcoliver
This is the future...direct from creator to consumer

------
hollywoodgirl84
So cool!! Can't wait to get my content up there!

------
arroyo
I love when technology is used to enable people to keep doing what they love.

------
santamonicaSD
this is so awesome! thank you :)

